# Gaggia Classic Accessories



## mnakh (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm soon to be an owner of a Gaggia Classic Pro - I can't wait for it to get here!

The forum has been hugely helpful in finding my way through the world of espresso and am currently keeping my eyes peeled for a grinder in the for sale section. In the meantime I'm trying to get my head around accessories needed to get me started. Here's what I am thinking to get:

Milk jug - 600ml (I saw a video a video on youtube which suggested a larger jug may be easier to handle given the steam power)

Tamping mat

Some cheap scales from Amazon

VST basket - from what I gather a 18g ridgless basket is best?

Distributor/palm tamper - I can only find either 58 or 58.mm but it seems as though the VST baskets are 58.4, does anyone know if a 58.5mm tamper will be too large(sounds like a stupid question, but want to make sure)?

Is there anything that I may be missing - any advice would be hugely appreciated?

Thanks!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Caffiza or Puly Caff for cleaning coffee oils from things.

Puly Calc or similar for descaling.

Group head brush.

Bottomless portafilter (generic ebay are fine, just the baskets they come with aren't great)

That's all I can think of off-hand.


----------



## mnakh (Aug 25, 2020)

allikat said:


> Caffiza or Puly Caff for cleaning coffee oils from things.
> 
> Puly Calc or similar for descaling.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice - much appreciated!

I think on the basket, I'll go with a 18g VST ridgless and then I've seen a bottomless pf on happy donkey, so will go with that.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

With the descaler it's recommended to use one that is Lactic acid based for an aluminium boiler rather than Citric acid. Although the GC instruction manual doesn't tell you to do it I think back-flushing is A Good Thing, and if you agree you will need a back-flush disc for the portafilter handle in addition to the Caffiza.

I found a dosing cup to be handy, YMMV etc.

I use Le Marzocco baskets; they're made in the same factory as VSTs but don't have the scan/certificate and are much cheaper. These ones are ridged (I prefer that) and they fit the GC just fine:

https://uk.lamarzoccohome.com/product-category/accessories/

I reckon a 58.5mm tamper would fit these just fine.


----------



## mnakh (Aug 25, 2020)

Stox said:


> With the descaler it's recommended to use one that is Lactic acid based for an aluminium boiler rather than Citric acid. Although the GC instruction manual doesn't tell you to do it I think back-flushing is A Good Thing, and if you agree you will need a back-flush disc for the portafilter handle in addition to the Caffiza.
> 
> I found a dosing cup to be handy, YMMV etc.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info - I wasn't aware of the descaler consideration. From what I can find online the Puly descaler seems to be citric acid based but the Gaggia website suggests to use the Puly one, any idea why that would be?

Also in terms of the basket, I did come across these. From scouring the forum it seems that the standard LM baskets, LM strada and VST baskets are made to the same spec but just tested to different standards. The price different between strada and vst isn't huge so would go for a vst if the extra testing is worth it, but then the standard LM baskets are much cheaper. If the difference is negligible then maybe I'm better off going for those and if so, 17 or 21g? Also any reason for preferring the ridged? Again, from my scouring ridgless seems to be the general preference on the forum.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

mnakh said:


> Thanks for the info - I wasn't aware of the descaler consideration. From what I can find online the Puly descaler seems to be citric acid based but the Gaggia website suggests to use the Puly one, any idea why that would be?
> 
> Also in terms of the basket, I did come across these. From scouring the forum it seems that the standard LM baskets, LM strada and VST baskets are made to the same spec but just tested to different standards. The price different between strada and vst isn't huge so would go for a vst if the extra testing is worth it, but then the standard LM baskets are much cheaper. If the difference is negligible then maybe I'm better off going for those and if so, 17 or 21g? Also any reason for preferring the ridged? Again, from my scouring ridgless seems to be the general preference on the forum.


 At the moment I'm using Gaggia descaler. This is a random link that Google gave me, it's not where I purchased it:

https://www.descaler.co.uk/gaggia-decalcificante-descaler/?gclid=CjwKCAjw2Jb7BRBHEiwAXTR4jTs6oQnpqztuj1WV-n9JXTrwhnnyQfYLk-qu6qhQnoj__OsCTDuUdxoCCzsQAvD_BwE

also: https://www.descaler.co.uk/articles/difference-lactic-citric-acid/

I bought 14 and 17g baskets. With some beans I find a smaller dose (typically 16g) fits better in the 14g basket without leaving water on top of the puck after pulling the shot. I also have a lower quality 21g basket that came with my bottomless handle, but I only tried it once. I have a knock-box but the grounds end up in a bin for composting. With a ridged basket I can bypass the knock-box and go directly to the compost bin without the risk of the basket dropping into the bin.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

mnakh said:


> Thanks for the advice - much appreciated!
> 
> I think on the basket, I'll go with a 18g VST ridgless and then I've seen a bottomless pf on happy donkey, so will go with that.


 I can recommend the Happy Donkey PF. I have one for my GC.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Go for ridge-less VST 18 gram, this can be used with 17 - 19 gms and the 58.5 tamper will fit.

The ridge in baskets is only for the retaining spring to hold more securely. No other reason/ nothing to do with fill level.

Purchase the milk jug to suit the amount of milk you will be steaming, only half fill before steaming to allow for foam / expansion. 500 - 600 ml average


----------



## mnakh (Aug 25, 2020)

Stox said:


> At the moment I'm using Gaggia descaler. This is a random link that Google gave me, it's not where I purchased it:
> 
> https://www.descaler.co.uk/gaggia-decalcificante-descaler/?gclid=CjwKCAjw2Jb7BRBHEiwAXTR4jTs6oQnpqztuj1WV-n9JXTrwhnnyQfYLk-qu6qhQnoj__OsCTDuUdxoCCzsQAvD_BwE
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sending that link - I'll go with the lactic acid descaler to play it safe. I also plan to knock into a composting bin, so maybe ridged may be better...



El carajillo said:


> Go for ridge-less VST 18 gram, this can be used with 17 - 19 gms and the 58.5 tamper will fit.
> 
> The ridge in baskets is only for the retaining spring to hold more securely. No other reason/ nothing to do with fill level.
> 
> Purchase the milk jug to suit the amount of milk you will be steaming, only half fill before steaming to allow for foam / expansion. 500 - 600 ml average


 Ridgeless does seem to be the preference for many, but to @Stox's point, potentially a ridged may be better if not using a knock box? Assuming you have a ridgeless yourself, have you ever had any issues with the basket coming out too easily?

Maybe I'll be better off getting both 300 and 600ml jugs then, I can see myself having times when making 1 drink and others making 2.



Mulligrub said:


> I can recommend the Happy Donkey PF. I have one for my GC.


 That's great to hear! It's also much cheaper than anything else out there


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I use a naked / bottomless P/F all the time, I do not have a problem with with using a knock box. It is easier to push the filter out with your thumb / finger rather than having to use a lever on the edge if tight.

The only time I have had the basket come out is when using a ''single'' basket as the straight part of the side is very shallow. Even with a single basket it does not come out with a gentle tap.

Your choice.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The advantage of a ridge is that the spring holds it more securely, the disadvantage being that coffee can get stuck in it. Buy whichever style you prefer and fits.


----------



## mnakh (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks all for the advice, maybe I'll try a ridged one as I'll be knocking into a grounds bin so won't have the 'bar' that a knock box would have. Also I believe the La Marzocco ones only come as ridged and much cheaper.


----------

